#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-26
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Hey, anyone want a copy of fedora core 1?
<thafreak> I was going through some old rewritable dvd's, and found one which I burned a bunch of iso's to...
<thafreak> had fedora core 1, gentoo 2004, slackware 9.1 (I used their rescue floppies constantly back then) and I think debian sarge on it
<thafreak> I'm pretty sure fedora core 1 was the last fedora I used...until now
 * canthus13 has a copy of Caldera OpenLinux 2.3...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-27
<Unit193> paultag: Why do I have a feeling that if you know Lua, you know about http://luakit.org/projects/luakit/ ?
<paultag> Unit193: it seems super awesome :)
<Unit193> paultag: I don't know lua, but figured if you had the time, it's something you might mess with
<paultag> Unit193: nope :)
<paultag> I stick with nodejs when it comes to estoric languages for web
<Unit193> Heh. So I was wrong, isn't the first and won't be the last :P
<paultag> Unit193: I don't know lua, so the premise was wrong, therefore the logic may be right
<paultag> I didn't implement fluxbox's lua shaz
<thafreak> seriously, openjdk doesn't work for crap
<paultag> thafreak: dont' even get me started
<jrgifford> Is there anyone here who is a MOTU? I have a question or two.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-29
<Unit193> Welcome back, server going at all well?
<cheri703> canthus13: did you call me for some reason tonight? I had a missed call apparently from toledo...
<cheri703> eh
<cheri703> haven't poked at it yet
<cheri703> today was rough -_-
<Unit193> Eh, that stinks...
<cheri703> yeah, so I haven't worked on it. not really looking forward to it :/
<cheri703> I mean, granted, it's easier than setting up windows, but I had a bunch of stuff configured and whatnot, and that is the annoying part, I had no opportunity for recovery
<Unit193> Config is the hard part, getting the same programs isn't quite as hard
<Unit193> Reminds me that I'll never get around to setting one up :/
<cheri703> yeah...trying to convince myself it's worth the effort...might just wait til sunday and deal with annoying way it is working now (put hdd from other comp in it, but don't have synergy set up)
<Unit193> Server has synergy?
<canthus13> cheri703: ...?
<canthus13> cheri703: I don't have your phone number. :P
<cheri703> heh, I figured, no idea who called me
<cheri703> I just don't know anyone else in toledo
<canthus13> cheri703: I'm a geek. I'd look for you here first.
<cheri703> hehe
 * cheri703 is only here in limited bursts since server killed itself
<Unit193> Call? Phone?
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<jandrusk> Morning freak.
<thafreak> So, I put oneric beta2 on my old laptop...and installed gnome-shell...
<thafreak> it seems to work great...
<thafreak> hopefully they'll get all the kvm and spice stuff working too, and I can ditch fedora 15 on the new laptop
<jandrusk> Awesome
<dzho> gah, spice
<thafreak> what's wrong with spice?
<dzho> I just remember when RH announced it, they did so through a web site that was so full of javascript it wouldn't even load enough to tell me what spice was without javascript enabled in my browser
<dzho> http://bsod.posterous.com/noscript-mayhem
<Unit193> Sadly, this doesn't work for us Linux users http://imgur.com/gallery/mXQ40
<thafreak> LOL
<thafreak> i'd post that to facebook, but then I'd have people calling me to fix their stupid computers
<thafreak> As for spice, it's a protocol for remote desktops
<thafreak> but it includes stuff for rendering things client side if needed
<thafreak> the goal is to have a virtual machine running somewhere, and you can remotely attach to it, and do things like watch hd movies or play video games on it
<thafreak> anything that requires hardware acceleration can use the hardware on the viewer's end
<thafreak> There's new hardware coming out, that has hardly any cpu power (think low power ARM cpus) but has video acceleration hardware to play back HD video and video games
<thafreak> so you can get a thin client for cheap, and run the OS on a server in your basement, but have the full experience of a full fleddged desktop at your desk
<thafreak> but using only like 10watts of power
<thafreak> and taking up hardly any desktop space
<Unit193> I think I would rather have afull desktop tho9ugh I just need somthing to control VBox :P
<thafreak> i guess it's a bigger deal for the business users than it is for home users still...
<Unit193> I would assume that too (At least hope)
<thafreak> It's sort of my dream for my clients...
<thafreak> cause I can very easily remote in and fix a broken desktop if it is just a virtual machine
<thafreak> but when it's real hardware, that tends to involve me driving in and picking the machine up
<thafreak> blah...waste of my time
<thafreak> Oh, any mac people here? I need to test the ram on a G5...was wondering if anyone knew of a memtest86 type boot cd for power pc
<Unit193> I don't, bnut I can ask
<dzho> oh, hmm
<Unit193> Oh yeah, I asked.
<Unit193> http://arrowquick.com/blog/2008/06/28/memtest/ ? or put the ram in an x86 machine :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-30
<jrgifford> Yay, final freeze.
<Unit193> Waiting for your new Unity? :P
<jrgifford> Unit193: Nah, I've been using lxde/xfce for the past few days.
<jrgifford> Unity is nice, but it's not for me (at least not on this hardware)
<Unit193> Making a joke, and I have voiced my thoughts on Unity
<Unit193> Lubuntu and Xubuntu are awesome :D
 * canthus13 may install natty in a few weeks..... maybe. no unity, though. ;P
<Unit193> Oneiric?
<canthus13> Nah.
<Unit193> Really? Natty? Odd...
<Unit193> Software Center may have been the first thing purged :P
<Unit193> Star is here, right?
<starkittn> hmm?
<Unit193> Making sure I could remember what one was what :P
<starkittn> sorry bout that. had forgotten to change it when I went to bed last night
<starkittn> changed it, then realized since I'm awake it was wrong.
<Unit193> Naaa, faulty memory
<starkittn> changed it back. What you guys all up to?
<Unit193> Not much it seems, BDay for grandpa tomorrow (Small one), he's turning 80!
<canthus13> Unit193: wow.
<Unit193> canthus13: Yep, dads turning 60!
<starkittn> wow Unit193 congrats on both
<canthus13> Unit193: I thought you were fairly young...?
<Unit193> starkittn: Thanks, but I'm not the one having it ;)
<Unit193> canthus13: I am
<canthus13> paultag: Bah. The Game.
<canthus13> paultag: http://memerial.net/fullsize/1111_the_game_dr
<thafreak> Grrr
<thafreak> canthus13: -1000
<thafreak> So, I found a site where you can get every subnet registered in a certain country
<thafreak> and I added every subnet from china, russia, brazil, taiwan, korea (both), etc to my hosts.deny on all of my public ssh facing hosts
<thafreak> and anytime fail2ban bans some one...I add their subnet too...ended up adding all of the ip's godaddy owns and a few other vps providers in the US too
<thafreak> too bad my hosts.deny is like 1.4mb now :)
<canthus13> wow.
 * canthus13 wonders why they like you so much.  he rarely gets hits on his ssh server.
<thafreak> are you on port 22?
<canthus13> 22, 443, 2228, 2229.
<thafreak> I have a server in a well known hosting company...so I'm sure people scan their ip ranges frequently
<thafreak> how many people run ssh on a cable/dsl service vs on a dedicated hosting provider...
<paultag> canthus13: fffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<canthus13> ohshit. I don't have 22 open on this router. that explains a lot... :P
<canthus13> thafreak: now how did you set up that vpn?
 * canthus13 needs to do that. :P
<thafreak> haha
<canthus13> thafreak: were you actually using DNS tunneling, or just riding 53/UDP?
<thafreak> i just installed openvpn as usual, but had it listen on 53 udp
<canthus13> Ok.
<thafreak> or you could redirect 53udp on your router to the vpn server's udp port
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 wonders if his employer/ISP will freak out and block it...
<canthus13> Our IP engineers flipped out once when some dude synced 6 GB of email at once.. they thougth he was running a spam operation...
<canthus13> blocked him at about 90%... dude had to call and get it straightened out, then start all over.
<thafreak> that sucks
<paultag> canthus13: hahaha what?
<paultag> thafreak: which server?
<Unit193> paultag: Don't ever /whois me then :D
<paultag> OK
<Unit193> I actually get a funny comment every so often though
<canthus13> Now.  Where do the key files and .conf live on the client?
<thafreak> for the client, I used network manager
<canthus13> Right... but where to I stick the key files?
<thafreak> i think just where ever you want...
<thafreak> i just have them in a random folder in my home dir
<canthus13> Huh.
<thafreak> you just put them where ever you want...during the config you select where they are
<canthus13> Ah. I'm not using network manager, though. I'm using wicd.
<canthus13> ..and wicd doesn't have a vpn client. :P
<thafreak> well well...dunno then...i guess stick them in /etc/openvpn?
 * canthus13 shrugs. He'll figure it out. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-01
<jrgifford> paultag: So, in 2 years when ubuntu membership "expires", you just click a link to re-join the launchpad.net group? Or is it more complicated than that? (someone asked me the question, and I didn't know the answer)
<paultag> jrgifford: Yeah, it's just that simple
<paultag> jrgifford: I've done it twice now :)
<jrgifford> paultag: Ok, thanks.
<paultag> jrgifford: you get an email a day for a week
<paultag> (or until you click it)
<jrgifford> hehe, sounds like they really want to keep ubuntu members. ;D
<paultag> jrgifford: it's a lunch-pad function
<paultag> jrgifford: who's asking, if you don't mind my prying
<jrgifford> paultag: Well, I was curious, and then a guy who is asking me about different ubuntu stuff asked me.
<paultag> jrgifford: ah, sure sure :)
<paultag> BRB
 * jrgifford yay for non-committal-vague answers. :P
<Unit193> paultag says it's so easy to get, another says it's hard. I have no reason to distrust either, but I know people are rejected, so I'm not going for it since I haven't done too much yet :P
<paultag> Unit193: people who say it's hard are defending their little club
<paultag> they're blowing smoke up your ass
<paultag> as long as you have done clear work that is visable for a few months (6-8)
<paultag> grab a few testi-es and be done with it
<jrgifford> Unit193: I want to see you there to watch me fail on the 20th. :D
<jrgifford> (er, rejected)
<Unit193> jrgifford: Will do! (If I remember..)
<jrgifford> Unit193: hehe awesome. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: when are you applying?
<paultag> jrgifford: and at what time (EST)
<jrgifford> paultag: 8PM EST, americas board, 10/20/11.
<paultag> jrgifford: send me an email about it and a link to your wiki page, if you don't mind
<paultag> gotta run
<paultag> love ya'll
<jrgifford> paultag: Ok, will do. Cya!
<Unit193> jrgifford: You in more than I?
<jrgifford> Unit193: come again?
<Unit193> Ummm... Wikipage?
<Unit193> (I'm very bad at those, I just want to take a peak)
<jrgifford> Yeah, I made wikipage. :P Kinda went overboard with mine (I think).
<jrgifford> Oh, sure. Go ahead, take a look, just don't like, delete it. :P https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jamesgifford
<Unit193> Looks like AskUbuntu is your main selling point (And easy to lookup)
<jrgifford> Indeed.
<jrgifford> Really wish I had more to "show off", but that's about all I've done. :P
<Unit193> Heh, just be glad most of it isn't in IRC :P
<jrgifford> That's gotta be difficult to keep track of.
<Unit193> I can't even
<Unit193> Just don't laugh (too much) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unit193
<jrgifford> Fancy!
<jrgifford> I haven't put much thought into my formatting.
 * jrgifford is lazy like that
<Unit193> Mine is crappy with not enough content, so I had to try and put more in
<Unit193> I just need to stalk the people I work with and have them put something at the bottom :P
<jrgifford> Ok, let me put something down for you, you're a cool guy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-02
<jandrusk> Just created mine @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jandrusk. Lame as well.
<Unit193> Unless you want to from scratch, steal one from someone else :P
<Unit193> Anyway, good start!
<Unit193> jrgifford: While there is talking, mind pinging me before your meeting so I don't forget?
<jrgifford> Unit193: Sure.
<jrgifford> jandrusk: Good start to your wikipage.
<jandrusk> Looks like James might have a few redundant keys on keyserver.ubuntu.com.
<jandrusk> http://andrusk.com/images/gifford_keys.png
<Unit193> Just a few
<jandrusk> I have about half a dozen since 99.
<Unit193> s_snake: Nobody seems to have done it yet, so welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo! Hope you enjoy yourself ;)
<jrgifford> Unit193: And another impressive netsplit happens.
 * jrgifford still hasn't been caught in one. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-24
<BiosElement> Morning folks
<Darkwing> Morning
<BiosElement> How's it going? ^_^
<Darkwing> Not bad actually. :)
<Darkwing> Going to introduce my girlfriend to the world of Linux Fests this weekend.
<BiosElement> Sounds fun. Reminds me, I need to figure out my plans for that. >.<
<Darkwing> I just moved to Indiana so I'm only going to be able to be there on Sat.
<BiosElement> That's a bit of a trip
<Darkwing> It's Fort Wayne, I think about 3 hours.
<BiosElement> Sounds about right, yeah.
<Darkwing> So, not bad. I'm in the perfect location.
<Darkwing> 3 hours there, 2 1/2 to Indy, 3 hours to Chicago, and 3 1/2 hours to Detroit.
<BiosElement> I almost ended up moving up to Indy. In hindsight, I'm rather glad I didn't.
<Darkwing> I just moved here from San Diego
<BiosElement> That sounds like a bit of a change :P
<Darkwing> Yeah, I needed it.
<Darkwing> Went through a divorce, got out of the US Navy... I just needed a good place to reboot.
<Darkwing> I used to live out here when I was <14
<BiosElement> Ahh, good retreat then ^_^
<Darkwing> I'm enjoying it.
<Darkwing> Coler than I'm used to.
<Darkwing> What DE do you use?
<BiosElement> KDE fan myself.
<Darkwing> Whoot!
<Darkwing> There is another KDE fan
<BiosElement> hah
<Darkwing> Kubuntu?
<BiosElement> There's another couple running around here somewhere. Yeah
<Darkwing> I have found more out here than I did in California
<Darkwing> You do anything with devel?
<BiosElement> It's always been on my to do list, but at the end of the day I'm more a web dev at heart.
<Darkwing> I started web dev and moved to docs in Kubuntu. It's all docbook and XML
<Darkwing> Now I've moved my way to Council and keep wondering how I get here lol
<Darkwing> Actually, if you wanted to help, we have been talking about redoing the website and theme... Drupal
<BiosElement> I'm an ex-drupal lover honestly. :/ They're suffering from a case of too many chef's without a clear direction IMO.
<Darkwing> I agree.
<Darkwing> At least the platform is still sound.
<BiosElement> No question there
<BiosElement> I just don't want to write 'everything' from scratch if I put up with little nitpicky things. If I wanted that, I'd write a platform from scratch which is actually what I'm working on...well, scratch is pyramid but fairly close.
<BiosElement> That said though, I would be intrested in helping regardless. >.> I've been too inactive as of late
<Darkwing> I'll figure out whats going on with it... I'm sure it's on my todo anyway. :)
<Darkwing> Where in Ohio are you?
<BiosElement> Columbus, As central as it gets
<Darkwing> That's not too bad.
<BiosElement> Honestly I've become a big fan of Columbus in the past few years as well, so it works out. Even though I've been here a good half my life >.>
<Darkwing> Yeah. I was a fan of San Diego but, wayyyyyy too expensive.
<BiosElement> So I've heard.
<Darkwing> my 800sq ft apt was 1750 a month
<BiosElement> Yeahhhhhh, No. >.>
<Darkwing> That's what I said.
<BiosElement> Can't blame ya there
<Darkwing> But yeah... I'm really happy here.
<BiosElement> Works out on every front then
<Darkwing> Yup.
<BiosElement> Welp, I'm officially not going to get real work tone today. It just took me 2 hours to write 15 lines and add a logout function >.>
<Darkwing> :D You work as a web devel?
<BiosElement> My paid job is tech support, but my fun time is spent streamlining that and doing web devel with a side of photography and design.
<Darkwing> What type of tech support?
<BiosElement> Minecraft game server support. Fun times.
<Darkwing> Work from home?
<Darkwing> Sounds like a lot fo fun actually.
<BiosElement> Yep. For a mate of mine in the UK. Eh, it's got it's moments but I'm the lead tech and the stress tends to get to you.
<Darkwing> yeah.
<Darkwing> I would love to find a work from home job.
<Darkwing> My girlfriend has a great job but, I get bored from time to time.
<BiosElement> I actually got this job from some volunteer work I did for the guy a few years back. :P
<Darkwing> Yeah, My biggest issue has been that I did 8 years of Navy instead of uni
<Darkwing> So, my degree has been my downfall looking for work.
<Darkwing> :/
<Darkwing> Or, lack of degree
<BiosElement> Eh, not really an issue as much as it is a situation. I've got nothing beyond a GED and when I look around, I find I'm well served by the path I've taken so far.
<Darkwing> That is true. :)
<Darkwing> I did some interviews with Canonical...
<BiosElement> Ouch, Canonical would be hard to work for >.<
<Darkwing> Yeah, I'm kinda glad I didn't go that rout.
<BiosElement> Lots of great people, but they're in the position of pissing everyone off each time they do 'anything', including nothing.
<Darkwing> Yeah... Part of the reason I'm glad that Kubuntu is still supported by upstream Ubuntu but no longer controlled. :)
<Darkwing> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=226&t=107239
<Darkwing> You might like that.
<BiosElement> Ohhh I approve
<BiosElement> I'm probablty the only KDE user who actually likes gnome3's panel menu system. >.> The problem comes when you right click
<Darkwing> You can use it as a replacement for kickoff but, it's even better as layout.
<BiosElement> It's looking pretty handy already
<Darkwing> http://imm.io/FtGY
<BiosElement> Ohhh nicee
<BiosElement> Ugh, one of my friends just asked me how I know all all these linux commands
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> Helius is one of the best themes
<BiosElement> O
<BiosElement> I actually like it ^_^
<snap-l> Put out another call for folks to help out with the OLF table from MI.
<dzho> snap-l: who do you have so far?
<snap-l> A tenative me. ;)
<dzho> heh
<paultag> :\
<snap-l> Not sure if family matters will preclude me coming to OLF or not
<dzho> are other LoCo's getting tables?
 * dzho should look at the schedule again to see if he can table sit
<snap-l> I'm not aware of any, mostly because I don't have contact with other locos
<dzho> well, except the Ohio one, I guess :)
<snap-l> Yeah, obviously. ;)
<oda> OLF?
<paultag> oh oda
<paultag> oahi again
<paultag> i've missed you
<oda> <3
<oda> IBM/Lenovo master race
<thafreak> Yay, my mobile broadband adapter arrived at my ups store box...
<thafreak> and I already got my new business cards w/my gpg fingerprint...
<thafreak> all set for OLF!
<oda> What is this OLF you speak of?
<thafreak> oh sh*t...it's oda
<canthus13> It's this place where we're safe from oda.
<oda> "no swearing allowed"
 * thafreak thought he was permanently banned
<thafreak> who swore?
<thafreak> sh*t isn't a swear
<thafreak> it's not even an english word :O
<thafreak> 8-O
<oda> http://schiit.com/
<thafreak> OLF == Orangutan Lice Filtration
<oda> :(
<thafreak> We all get together and de-louse orangutans
<oda> No really what is it?
<thafreak> Orange Lovers Festival
<thafreak> no apple lovers allowed
<paultag> shit, I need to print gpg slips
 * thafreak got $10 vistaprint cards...
 * thafreak gets strange looks when trying to explain what gpg keys are used for...
 * oda sighs
<Darkwing> I got the looks when I got mine with a QR code on the back to inport all my contact info.
<thafreak> Leave it to a stupid as* java web app to require either recompiling the whole thing, or compiling a custom extension just to change text in the footer
<thafreak> why is text for a footer hard coded somewhere...who writes this sh*tty software
 * oda lol'd
<oda> It's okay because there's an aterisk
<paultag> hahahaha
<oda> heil h*tler
<dzho> ITYM a*terisk
<gilbert> what ups ppl
<oda> Would you **** me?
<oda> I'd **** me so hard
<yano> i'd hunter2 your hunter2
<thafreak> kick...yes I would
<oda> http://xkcd.com/243/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-25
<Cheri703> CDs have arrived from canonical!
<canthus13> Yay. :)
<_bbb> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834310531
<_bbb> picked one up.. slapped last mint on there... totally decent i must say
<snap-l> God, 1024x768
<_bbb> i was gonna get another netbook so..
<_bbb> what are you one of those resolution whores or something
<paultag> I want an x1-carbon
<snap-l> I want pixels, and lots of them
<_bbb> im not gonna pay alot for this muffler
<paultag> x1-carbon
<paultag> doesnt matter; have a carbon
<_bbb> looks nice
<paultag> different power adapt
<paultag> which pisses me off
<paultag> because I have like 8 of the regular thinkpad kind
<snap-l> I <3 my X120
<paultag> I ♥ my t520i and t420s
<_bbb> i had an x100e sold it
<paultag> although I recently blew out my 520's USB bus
<paultag> so that no longer has USB ports
<_bbb> t60 and t42 on the floor behind me
<paultag> t42 is like the AK-47 of software developers
<_bbb> yeah i even got ssd in there
<paultag> nice.
<_bbb> pata
<_bbb> my wife has thinkpad edge or some shit
<_bbb> quality aint the same
<paultag> edge sucks
<paultag> go t* x* or go home
<paultag> L series is crap
<paultag> so is S
<_bbb> i think i still got two t21s in the attic somewhere
<paultag> x1-carbon might be my next computer if I can rationalize the charger
<_bbb> looted from apknet heh
<dzho> paultag: what's the deal with the charger?
<_bbb> Lenovo RapidCharge, for five hours? battery life on a 35-minute charge
<paultag> dzho: it's not the same plug thing
<_bbb> is it like you place it on a pad or whatever
<_bbb> like those new nokias
<_bbb> ?
<dzho> yeah, I guess the earlier ones are a bit big in diameter for the ultrabook form factor
<_bbb> all out of stock on newegg
<paultag> it's such a sexy machine
<dzho> I wish Lenovo dealt better with orgs like $EMPLOYER
<dzho> but apparently they won't even give you the time of day unless you tend to order more than $FIXNUM systems at a time
<dzho> and, we don't
<_bbb> hmm
<_bbb> yeah you can always find off lease
<paultag> I'm going to have to send my machine back to get it fixed
<paultag> but I don't wana.
<snap-l> heh
<paultag> I wonder if I can get MIT to fix it.
<snap-l> paultag: On-site repair. ;)
<paultag> it's a blown USB bus, snap-l :)
<paultag> I don't think they can on-site that
<snap-l> I think jcastro got Dell to do an onsite repair
<snap-l> Yeah, just bring a new mobo
<paultag> oh, no shit.
<snap-l> pop pop and you're don
<paultag> that would rock.
<snap-l> done
<snap-l> It may be extra $$ for the tech visit, but if you don't want to wait, it may be worth it
<snap-l> and I don't know how Lenovo handles on-site, or if they even offer it
<snap-l> but yeah, fixing the USB == replacing the mobo
<paultag> I'll walk down the road to MIT and see if their IT folks can fix it
<snap-l> nobody does onsite diagnostic like replacing reistors and stuff, it's usually a mobo swap
<paultag> well, it was 120v through the bus
<paultag> so, perhaps a transistor or two
<snap-l> Again, nobody does onsite diagnostic like replacing reistors and stuff, it's usually a mobo swap
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> DOn't make me use history keys again. ;)
<paultag> :)
<_bbb> who is going to olfacon
<paultag> I'm going to normal OLF if that's the same thing
<snap-l> Is that where folks smell each other?
<dzho> eww
<snap-l> A celebration of the nose (olfactory)
<_bbb> odoriferous emanations
<snap-l> I'm tentative for OLF.
<snap-l> Wife's dad is in the hospital, and this week he's either getting discharged or Lord knows what.
<dzho> best wishes with that, snap-l
<_bbb> yeah
<_bbb> just got a room at the hyatt since drury was full
<dzho> same here
<snap-l> dzho: Thanks. Hoping today gives some more clarity.
<_bbb> probably nicer anyway
<snap-l> drury is pretty sweet
<_bbb> im joel hyatt and you have my word on it
<_bbb> so
<_bbb> is there a pre party
<dzho> _bbb: when?
<dzho> I don't know if there's anything Thu night.  There is stuff on Friday.
<dzho> I think Thu night is "make your own fun"
<_bbb> i mean fri night
<dzho> slumber party
<_bbb> heh pajamas
<thafreak> pyjamas
<thafreak> lets put it this way...if there's no official olf pre-party
<thafreak> there will be an un-official loco party
<dzho> heh
<dzho> A PARTY WILL HAPPEN
<thafreak> I think taggypants said something about the hyatt having a bar, which was why he chose that hotel
<paultag> challah
<dzho> sourdough
<Unit193> paultag: Haha!  Ubuntu #1055766  is so going places!
<paultag> :)
<dzho> > It's funny, calm down everyone.
<dzho> oh, look.
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> {competing hard with "too sad icon" bug{
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-26
<thafreak> Morning OHIO!
<_bbb> yo dawg
<paultag> yo
<paultag> yao all
<_bbb> i guess were having dinner with the castros friday night
<_bbb> according to bookface
<dzho> oh?
<dzho> is this the value-add dinner-with-speakers thing?
<_bbb> no
<_bbb> just wives scheming
<_bbb> i thought about that
<paultag> george? :)
<_bbb> but no
<_bbb> fidel
<paultag> mr horhay
<_bbb> not sure if he knows yet heh
<_bbb> isnt the hyatt closer to the "action" anyway
<paultag> both are connected iirc
<paultag> I'm super jacked for it.
<_bbb> yeah but i think the hyatt was less of a haul iirc
<dzho> just fueld up the car
<dzho> fueled
<paultag> _bbb: yeah, I think so too
<_bbb> are you jacked into the matrix
<paultag> ok, wee need to set up a loco-drinkathon
<_bbb> did you consult he oracle
<dzho> if you hear the putt putt of a VW diesel, that's me :(
<dzho> er, :)
<dzho> _bbb: there is no spoon
<_bbb> unsanitary
<_bbb> finally registered for olf
<_bbb> +tshirt and donation
<dzho> well, it's about time
<thafreak> I registered for t-shirt like the last day to actually get it at the conference
<thafreak> Oh, so rackspace will be there head hunting as usual
<thafreak> but NOW they're looking for "remote rackers"
<thafreak> I guess they couldn't convince many to move to texas
<paultag> or atlanta or whatever
<paultag> VA
<_bbb> oh yeha i got that email on linkedin too
<_bbb> from rackspace
<thafreak> I thought they were just in texas
<_bbb> speaking of
<_bbb> http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/25/us/texas-hiccups-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
<dzho> I hated that rackspace bought slicehost
<paultag> who's ready to hack on Debian at OLF?
<paultag> ← this guy
<_bbb> dang you
<_bbb> you kids and your control codes
<_bbb> just added you on linkedin..
<dzho> unicode to da max
<_bbb> might as well be zmodem
<thafreak> ah zmodem
<thafreak> and kermit
<thafreak> i hear you can still use zmodem
<thafreak> there's some hack to let you use zmodem during an ssh session
<thafreak> I meant to try it...
<thafreak> https://github.com/mpalmer/lvmsync
<thafreak> rsync for lvm using snapshots...
<thafreak> only downside, requires ruby
<thafreak> I'm tempted to port it to python...or C
<thafreak> or python and C
<thafreak> So, there's a microcenter down near columbus
<thafreak> anyone up for hittin it up sometime
<thafreak> i may stop on my way down friday
<Unit193> I sure want to visit that!
<thafreak> When you going down Unit193?
<yano> not near but in columbus
<thafreak> yeah, I thought some one had said it wasn't too far from the convention center, like maybe 20 minutes
<Unit193> thafreak: Pretty sure I won't be there for anything.
<thafreak> ARchos carries a 7" android tablet, with multi-touch, and microcenter has them for $99
<thafreak> Unit193: that sucks bro
<thafreak> Any reason you can't make it?
<Unit193> Couple, but one is kind of getting there.
<thafreak> OIC
<Unit193> Hopefully can do that C-Bus meetup like last year.
<_bbb> nerds of a feather
<paultag> NOF
<canthus13> NOP
<canthus13> Kermit was an interesting protocol... I used it on dirty lines a lot.
<canthus13> iirc it was made for x.25?
<stlsaint> any tough mudders in here?
<thafreak> what's a tough mudder
<_bbb> he's talkin bout shaft
<jrgifford> paultag: you run straight debian on your laptops, right?
<paultag> jrgifford: yep!
<paultag> jrgifford: thinkpads t520i and hp mini 110
<paultag> ubuntu's on my t420s
<paultag> jrgifford: going to OLF?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-27
<stlsaint> lol shaft
<stlsaint> thafreak: toughmudder.com
<jrgifford> paultag: so stable, testing or sid?
<jrgifford> nope, not going to OLF. wasn't able to schedule it this time. :\
<jrgifford> someday!
<paultag> jrgifford: I (personally) encurage use of unstable for a few reasons
<paultag> jrgifford: but testing is perfectly OK
<paultag> I run experimental >:)
<paultag> (sekret distro)
<jrgifford> paultag: sweet. torrenting the iso now, time to get me a copy of sid. :D
<paultag> \o/
<paultag> jrgifford: if you need some help, or want to contribute there too, let me know!
<jrgifford> i need a OS that runs on my laptop that serves as a glorfied virtualbox hypervisor. :P
<paultag> ah, cool :)
<jrgifford> and debian seems to fit the bill.
<paultag> there's some newfangled php front-end, btw
<paultag> so you can put it on a server and kick up machines via the web
<paultag> but that sounds like it's outside of what you're trying to do :)
<jrgifford> if i'm going to do that, then i'll just use esxi
<paultag> http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<jrgifford> and yes. :)
<paultag> but look! http://phpvirtualbox.googlecode.com/svn/wiki/images/phpvbsm.png
 * paultag gets back to learning clojure
<jrgifford> i know. ;P
<jrgifford> paultag: i'd assume the best way to get debian testing for a laptop would be to download the netinst iso, right?
<paultag> jrgifford: yep
<paultag> and from there, you can upgrade to sid, if you wish
<jrgifford> that way i'm not really limited by the stuff on the cd, and i can at least attempt to get drivers for my trackpad. ;P
<paultag> which machine?
<jrgifford> thinkpad t61
<paultag> works OTB
<paultag> thinkpads are well supported, considering most every DD I know has one
<jrgifford> sweet. didn't in fedora rawhide last week. ;P
<paultag> and esp the T6
<paultag> erm, T61
<paultag> that's like the AK-47 of laptops
<jrgifford> awesome. thanks for the help.
<paultag> np
<jrgifford> hahah, yeah. the joke at work is you can murder someone with it, and use it to write your confession afterwards. :D
<paultag> hahaha yep :)
<paultag> proud [BI really want the X1-Carbon
<paultag> bah, fucking irssi
<paultag> but the power adapt -- no love.
<jrgifford> the X1 looks sweeetttt.
<paultag> totes
<jrgifford> hadn't thought about the power adapter
<paultag> I've got about 5 of them
<paultag> and it's really nice to not carry them around
<jrgifford> yeah, three of the guys at work have various thinkpads
<jrgifford> if i forget my charger, i know i can just borrow theirs for an hour, and then send it back to them, and i can make it through the day.
<jrgifford> and vice versa.
<paultag> and I was planning my future condo's power situation by bundling USB hubs, CAT6 and a ThinkPad power guy in about 4 tables, with one for each seat
<jrgifford> hahah. :D
<paultag> it makes my life suck so much less
<paultag> GOOG has that setup going, and it's great
<paultag> (without USB)
<jrgifford> i can imagine.
<paultag> just drop into a conf' room and plug in
<paultag> but alas
<paultag> the X1-Carbon
<paultag> how I hate tee
<paultag> thee*
<paultag> brb shower
<jrgifford> so you're saying the X series power adapter is different from the t*?
<paultag> jrgifford: I assume so
<jrgifford> :(
<jrgifford> ok.
<paultag> jrgifford: consider the barrel is about 2x larger then the width of the machine
<paultag> not to mention it looks square from the photos
<jrgifford> true
<paultag> brb shower
<jrgifford> k, cya in a bit
<jrgifford> well, part 1 has been fun
<jrgifford> had to get into busybox and chroot my way into /target
<jrgifford> tasksel was acting odd
<jrgifford> ugh. i think i'll just need to stick with my 10.04 install for my glofified hypervisor. :\
<jrgifford> need to run through the install a few times in a VM before I do it in the hardware.
<paultag> jrgifford: what the fuck
<paultag> RE: 21:11 <+jrgifford> had to get into busybox and chroot my way into /target
<paultag> never once had to do that
<paultag> ever
<paultag> oh because of tasksel
<jrgifford> paultag: i'll figure it out, just don't have time to spend more time today. :P
<paultag> what was it doing?
<jrgifford> was telling me i had unmet dependencies
<paultag> yeah, I mean, if Ubuntu works
<paultag> jrgifford: o.O
<paultag> jrgifford: please write down the error and report it
<jrgifford> chrooted, selected the same packages, and it worked
<paultag> jrgifford: it's a big problem, we're frozen, shit like that shouldn't happen
<jrgifford> oh
<jrgifford> i think i was running off an outdated mirror
<paultag> ahh.
<jrgifford> hangon, let me try a different one
<paultag> still
<paultag> (but that would explain the issue)
<paultag> stale mirrors are the bane of everyone's setups right now, you should use http.debian.net
<paultag> it's legit.
<paultag> automagically finds the fastest mirror
<jrgifford> yeah, i was using an outdated mirror
<jrgifford> lovely. ;P
<paultag> bleh
<paultag> http.d.n rocks
 * jrgifford will keep that in mind
 * canthus13 yawns.
<Unit193> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/09/27/code-of-conduct-v2-request-for-feedback/  Sure everyone has seen this by now.
<gilbert_> paultag: what's the plan 4 saturday?
<Cheri703> Woo! Conference pack, CDs, and Ubuntu Women stuff has all arrived at casa itsafork! So he'll be bringing all of that and the banner!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-28
<dzho> WE HAVE ARRIVED
<dzho> back from dinner at Elevator
<dzho> yum
<canthus13> Dinner in an elevator?
<canthus13> did it go down well?
<paultag> gilbert: we pop a BOF last minute and be loud about it
<paultag> gilbert: I screwed up and didn't get the OLF people to know
<paultag> ugh, I can't english
<paultag> I'm hungover and in cleveland
<canthus13> paultag: Awesome.
 * thafreak is heading to c-bus shortly...
 * thafreak will probably stop at microcenter before heading to the expo hall...
 * thafreak needs to see the BOF schedule
<gilbert> paultag: ok, cool w me.  i'll be setting up the oh booth around 7:30am tomorrow, so track me down at some point ;)
<paultag> gilbert: ACK
<paultag> brb, wine
<thafreak> paultag: i emailed you
<thafreak> you here
<paultag> thafreak: not yet
<paultag> thafreak: just about to leave
<thafreak> cool....you have my digits?
<paultag> thafreak: nah, send them over in PM
<paultag> thafreak: tenach is in now
<thafreak> so, what's everyone else doing
<thafreak> so i setup my little mifi mobile hotspot
<thafreak> now I can't remember the damned wpa2 psk!!
<thafreak> ha, remembered it...
<Unit193> I have no chance figuring out my key, it's something like 64 chars, alphanumeric. :P
<thafreak> i picked a "pass phrase"
<thafreak> i figured I may have to share it at the conf, so i made it something I thought I could remember
<canthus13> How is verizon reception in the convention center?
<thafreak> dunno
<thafreak> the thing i have uses sprint
<thafreak> and in my hotel room...i get zero
<canthus13> Ew. Sprint worked OK for me in the convention center.
<thafreak> i'll find out when i go down for the key signing party
<thafreak> and that's why i always stay at drury
<thafreak> free drinks before 7
<thafreak> since it was like 1 till 7, the bartender asked if I just wanted all 3 of my free drinks at once...
<thafreak> it's very hard to work an elevator holding 3 beers though
<snap-l> I'm using sprint. managed 4G with my phone
<snap-l> But that's in the hotel. Not sure about the convention center.
<thafreak> what hotel snap-l ?
<thafreak> went to microcenter down here
<thafreak> ended up buying a $100 android tablet
<thafreak> installed the custom rom with root and android market/play store already
<thafreak> not super awesome, but more than good enough for $99...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-29
<snap-l> thafreak: WE're at the Drury.
<paultag> Just checked in to OLF
<paultag> erm, Hyatt
<paultag> snap-l: Drury rocks
<paultag> free drinks
<paultag> I went hyatt this year, couldn't reg online
<thafreak> canthus13: you down here yet, or are you coming down tomorrow?
<Cheri703> canthus13 is giving me a ride down tomorrow, goal is to arrive at/before 10am
<dzho> thafreak: yeah, I've got a tablet in that range:  it's really easy not to get upset at the "this app is not responding, would you like to close it yes|no" at that price
<dzho> thafreak: I just caught the tail end of the keysigning party
<thafreak> ah, that was you?
<thafreak> I'm heading over to the hyatt to hopefully catch paultag
<dzho> thafreak: was that you in the green shirt?
 * dzho had a black golf shirt on now
<dzho> s/now//
<thafreak> dzho: no, I had a brown ubuntu hoodie and black t-shirt
<canthus13> Ugh.. I almost wish I'd driven out last night and slept in the van...
<dzho> heh
<dzho> thafreak: planning to wear a black Interlock t today
<snap-l> I'm wearing a stylish EFF fight for the users T-Shirt
<snap-l> if so moved, I might wear a Severed Fifth shirt tonight.
<Cheri703> I may be the only short haired chunky woman hanging around the table, but I will be wearing my uds-o shirt
<Cheri703> do we know if Jon got there with the swag and such?
<paultag> challah y'all
<paultag> when does OLF start today
<paultag> oh shit, now
<Cheri703> Hi Rob
<test_user> hello from olf
<dzho> haha
<Cheri703> we are testing, I'm showing off IRC
<paultag> challah
<dzho> fun
<canthus13> hi from tje self defending networks talk.
<dzho> hi from the switching from mac to linux talk
<Cheri703> hi from the ubuntu table!
<Cheri703> dzho, I don't know who you are! It is entirely possible that I met you over the course of the day, but I haven't associated face with screen name
<dzho> Cheri703: I think I saw you at the table but thought I'd come back to meet you but . . . didn't happen yet.
<Cheri703> well, I'm hanging out here, in case you feel like stopping by :)
<dzho> ok, cool
<Darkwing> Thanks for the warm welcome Ohio Team!
<paultag> Darkwing: \o/
<paultag> \
<snap-l> Evening, everyone
<paultag> hay snap-l
<snap-l> howdy
<snap-l> anyone going to the afterparty?
<snap-l> Also, apologies for not being there to help tear down. My wife and I went to dinner, and I thought tear-down was around 8pm.
<paultag> nah, not heading to the afterparty, but might find something to do
<snap-l> yeah, I paid for it, but thinking twice aout it
<dzho> yeah, 9 is late for dinner, so we ate, too.
<dzho> if the other half of our continent is into going, might go just to spend our drink vouchers, but otherwise, I'm sleepy from dinner and from the talks
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-30
<paultag> hey
<paultag> so, thinking of going to barlies
<paultag> for food and stuff and drinks
<paultag> or whatever it's spelled like
<paultag> anyone else down?
<snap-l> Nah, just going to wander a bit and see what's up.
<paultag> kk
<snap-l> bbl
<drkokandy> Hi all, this is Dave from Ashland. It was nice meeting those of you who were at the table yesterday. I've been on the mailing list for awhile, but this is my first time on the IRC. I hope to be more involved with the community, so I look forward to joining you all here or at events in the future!
<Cheri703> Welcome Dave!
<Cheri703> This is Cheri, from mansfield :)
<drkokandy> Hi! Thanks for answering my questions yesterday!
<Cheri703> Sure, more than happy to! Fair warning, sometimes the channel is pretty active with conversation, sometimes it will take a few hours (or more) for a response. Some folks expect IRC to be like OMG PEOPLE ALWAYS ON AND TALKING, but...most channels aren't.
<Cheri703> #ubuntu is a great place if you have questions or need support help, that one IS always moving and has stuff going on, it can be a bit overwhelming if you're new to IRC.
<Cheri703> (if you want to join additional channels, just type "/join #ubuntu" or #channelname for whatever it is. You'd type that without quotes on a new line. (not sure if this is your first time on ANY IRC or just ours)
 * canthus13 yawns.
<canthus13> Cheri703: I had to get up at 7am. :/
<drkokandy> Thanks Cheri703 - I've been in #ubuntu a few times, mostly just to see what's going on, but I'm sure if something goes wrong I'll be in there for help
<Cheri703> ah, ok :) You can ask here, we will probably be slower to respond though
<Cheri703> canthus13: ew :(
<Cheri703> sorry! and thanks!
<canthus13> Cheri703: My pleasure.
<drkokandy> I've been on IRCs plenty before, but I didn't know there was one here for the Ohio LoCo
<Cheri703> ah, ok drkokandy
<drkokandy> Just looking forward for more places to chat about Ubuntu :-) thanks!
<Cheri703> Unit193 is the other half of our current Mansfield contingent
<drkokandy> aha
 * drkokandy waves from Ashland
<Cheri703> we have a lot of folks who just stay signed in a lot, using core/client (or client/server, however you want to phrase it) setups
<Cheri703> I do that, so if I'm out and about, people can leave me a message and I can read the scrollback when I re-connect to the server
<Cheri703> I mention it because I know Unit193 does it too, so he's probably not around, though he does lurk ;)
<drkokandy> sounds convenient :) I'm on the site for Quassel right now - so maybe that'll be me too
<Cheri703> yes, quassel is great :) I can't remember if you're one of the folks I talked about it with...(I talked about quassel a lot yesterday >_>)
<drkokandy> yup, to me too :o)
 * paultag grumbles
<Cheri703> paultag still hungover?
<paultag> ugh
<paultag> I had beers
<paultag> and brain isn't working
<paultag> trying to write an email
<paultag> can't words good
 * canthus13 feeds paultag jalapenos and goat cheese.
<paultag> dear god
<canthus13> :)
<Cheri703> wait, had beers last night and thus hungover or had beers already today?
<canthus13> paultag: Drinking is kinda bad for you... being hung over around me is entertaining for me and potentially deadly for you.
<drkokandy> maybe both? hair of the dog cures hangovers sometimes
<paultag> ughh
<canthus13> go lick a hairy dog?
<drkokandy> if all else fails.....
<paultag> fucking shoot me
<paultag> erm, sorry
<paultag> forgot where I was
<snap-l> Thanks everyone for an awesome time at the Ubnut table. Really grateful it came together.
<canthus13> ...a table full of ubnuts?
<snap-l> Yeah, it's the little known Star Wars Action Figure.
<canthus13> ...that's an ugnaught.
<canthus13> ..ugnaut.
<snap-l> Thank you. I had no idea. </sarcasm>
<snap-l> ;)
<Cheri703> nice meeting you snap-l!
<snap-l> And nice meeting you as well, Cheri703
<paultag> \m/
<gilbert> great job yesterday everybody!
<gilbert> good times had by all it seemed
<snap-l> http://bradcolbow.com/archive/view/fwp_hps_design_process/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-23
<Unit193> I'd be more likely to use Android or Mozilla, but currently Mozilla is going a direction I'm not as fond of. :P
<belkinsa> I agree with the Mozilla part but with Thunderbird.
<Unit193> Tbird is now a community project only, not fond of where firefox is going.
<belkinsa> I figured.
<belkinsa> But there is no selection of e-mail clients in the center.
<belkinsa> Sigh.
<belkinsa> I mean the only one is good is Kmail but it doesn't work on my computer, unless I start at square one with the settings.  Also, I can seem to send anything with it too.
<Unit193> I use alpine.
<belkinsa> You are old skool then!
<belkinsa> Just kidding.
<belkinsa> If it works, it works.
<belkinsa> ;)
<belkinsa> (Sorry if that offended you)
<Unit193> Eh, irssi, newsbeuter, etc it just goes right along. :P
<Unit193> Not offended that easily, that's a good thing too. :D
<belkinsa> I might try text-based e-mail if I already play a MUD.  But then again, GUI is better for certain things.
<Unit193> I agree, that's what I have firefox for. :P
<Unit193> Also better at crashing.
<skellat> And for unknown reasons I can't log into the Ubuntu Ohio drupal
<skellat> This could be problematic
<belkinsa> Drupal?  What is that?
<skellat> ohio.ubuntu-us.org -- The log in button is missing
<belkinsa> I see the link and works for me.
<belkinsa> At least for the home page.
<skellat> And now it is back
<belkinsa> skellat: Are you still taking blog feeds for the Ubuntu Ohio Planet feed?
<skellat> YEARGH!  The single sign-on is provided by Launchpad and apparently they're still having fits after their Data Center incident yesterday
<skellat> belkinsa: Feel free to submit it
<belkinsa> skellat: I will.
<belkinsa> And thank you.
<skellat> No problemo
<skellat> This episode of the Burning Circle is gonna cut it close on the upload limits to the shared server
<skellat> The Ogg Vorbis version will be accessible from the Internet Archive instead of ohio.ubuntu-us.org this week since the MP3 is going to be far, far larger than usual
<skellat> We don't normally have 32 minute long episodes...but...this one is for good cause...
<Unit193> And what might that be?
<skellat> Umm...surprisingly we do have *some* audio from Ohio Linux Fest 2013 after all of Jorge Castro speaking so we're running what we can of his discussion of Juju.
 * skellat wanders off to deal with The Internet Archive and its uploader
<canthus13> I think I may be losing my mind... Nagios is beginning to make sense.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (132): http://tx0.org/6od/  FLAC (132): http://tx0.org/6oe/ | Where are we going and what is this handbasket?
<Derath-Srvr>   :P
<canthus13> Woohoo. I managed to convince nagios to talk to my printer without snmp... now if I could figure out what the printer is saying I'd be a happy camper. :P
<skellat> canthus13: Well, is the printer complaining in Klingon, Samoan, Fijian, or perhaps just French?
<canthus13> skellat: Hex.
<Unit193> Finnish.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-24
<jrgifford> Probably klingon.
<paultag> q'plah
<canthus13> *k'plah
<thafreak> k'pla-perjam
<Unit193> skellat: So you picked up a BeagleBone black right?  Looking interested at the Intel thingy once they drop prices?
<skellat> Unit193: Nope, no BeagleBone Black.  That's a different beastie from the BeagleBoard-xM.  My acquisitions budget is non-existent right now.
<skellat> I haven't looked at the Minnow much yet.  Been having to help with recertification/initial certification for Precinct Election Officers.
<skellat> That and there was that two page fast briefing note I had to whip up from scratch yesterday...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-25
<Unit193> canthus13: I'd assume you're not interested in Openbox at all now?
<paultag> http://i.minus.com/i8Mlu0EqJoZb0.gif
<canthus13> Unit193: not really. I'm pretty satisfied with AwesomeWM.
<Unit193> Oh?  Nice, interesting choice.
<yano> i love AwesomWM
<Unit193> I tried a live system with it. :P
<Unit193> Was interesting, but don't think it's my thing.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-26
<canthus13> Yeah. I try to avoid my touchpad as much as possible. it's rough on my wrists.  with Awesome, the only thing I regularly use the touchpad for is web browsing.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-28
<skellat> Resurrecting an old question with a new answer: http://askubuntu.com/a/350999/139532
 * BiosElement waves
<Unit193> Howdy.
<BiosElement> How's it goin?
<Unit193> Meh, not too bad I suppose. There?
<BiosElement> Eh really busy as hell week so I suppose that's good. Just keep finding new projects >.<
<BiosElement> Oh yes, and apparently I'm helping run an online tabletop RPG series >.<
<Unit193> Hopefully something you get paid for, and not volunteer projects. :P  Also good to have the weekend here I'd guess.
<skellat> Not good news on the Ashtabula scene: http://starbeacon.com/local/x2112882512/Ashtabula-woman-charged-after-meth-lab-bust
<jenni> [ Ashtabula woman charged after meth lab bust » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/163Xr4m
<drkokandy> breaking bad
<skellat> drkokandy: Not just a TV show, but a way of life for far too many Ashtabula County residents...
<drkokandy> stark county too when I lived there
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-22
<allyai> Hi
<skellat> .wx kbsy
<jenni> Cover: Scattered, Temp: 78.2°F (25.6°C), Dew Point: 73.0°F (22.8°C), Humidity: 84%, Apparent Temp: 78.2°F (25.6°C), Pressure: 29.88in (1011.87mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Night, Wind: Gentle breeze 8.8mph (14.1kmh) (↓) - Lat: 0, Long: 0 (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> .wx ntsu
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 54.8°F (12.7°C), Dew Point: 35.3°F (1.8°C), Humidity: 48%, Apparent Temp: 54.8°F (12.7°C), Pressure: 30.14in (1020.55mb), Condition: Clear Night, Wind: Light air 1.2mph (1.9kmh) (↗) - Lat: -28.9666667, Long: 28.1 (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> .wx khzy
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 64.3°F (17.9°C), Dew Point: 21.3°F (-6.0°C), Humidity: 19%, Apparent Temp: 64.3°F (17.9°C), Pressure: 29.82in (1009.96mb), Condition: Clear Night, Wind: Light air 3.5mph (5.7kmh) (↘) - Lat: 35.029472, Long: 63.176245 (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-23
<allyai> hi
<skellat> allyai: Hello
<allyai> how's it going? :D
<allyai> i'm new to ubuntu
<skellat> Ah
<skellat> It has been a cold Monday
<skellat> Just did a test upgrade of Xubuntu and reported it on the testing tracker
<skellat> What part of Ohio are you from?
<Unit193> Temp: 45 F (7 C) ~ Clear ~ Windchill: 44 F (6 C) ~ Humidity: 93% ~ Observed: Mon 22, 23:52
<Unit193> :D
<skellat> .wx 44005
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 48.2°F (9.0°C), Dew Point: 44.5°F (7.0°C), Humidity: 87%, Apparent Temp: 46.3°F (8.0°C), Pressure: 30.28in (1025.27mb), Condition: Clear Night, Wind: Light breeze 4.7mph (7.6kmh) (↙) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> Yep, we've entered Autumn
<skellat> .wx 44199
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 50.8°F (10.4°C), Dew Point: 45.4°F (7.4°C), Humidity: 82%, Apparent Temp: 50.8°F (10.4°C), Pressure: 30.28in (1025.27mb), Condition: Clear Night, Wind: Light breeze 4.9mph (7.9kmh) (↓) - Cleveland, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> I think the Coasties win down at 9th District HQ
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-24
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> How things with you Unit193?
<Unit193> I'm alive.  Got tea and will have pudding.  You?
<PCLine_> Would like a cup of coffee but I am great tonight.
<Unit193> Trying to back off coffee for a few days.
<PCLine_> I try not to drink more that 3 or 4 pots a day.
<PCLine_> well I am too lazy to make coffee - I will go for some 7up.
<PCLine_> Everyone everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-25
<skellat> I was bad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/528116/why-did-my-highlights-turn-pink-in-xubuntu-14-10
<jenni> [ themes - Why did my highlights turn pink in Xubuntu 14.10? - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/1DxUEzS
<jrgifford> http://bashbleed.com/ < don't forget to patch your systems!
<cyberanger> thought it was called shellshock, yep, long day ahead
<Unit193> Trying to profit off the 'heartbleed' thing, as far as I know it's still called 'shellshock'.
<paultag> I don't understand how so many people are affected
<paultag> are people really shelling out with untrusted input that much, I mean, c'mon
<paultag> also /bin/sh != bash
<Unit193> Well, I'm only "affected" in that you could also do the same with my bash. :P
<skellat> I saw something on a libraries-related list that was panicky about bash
<skellat> I was tempted to say that things like dash, csh, and more were out there...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-26
<PCLine_> Good evening
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support isn't offered here.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hows things with you today Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Itching to try out dessert.  You?
<PCLine_> What kind of Dessert you trying out?  I was hoping I had some Icecream be someone or something eat it all :(
<Unit193> Coffee jello, sounded so very good.
<PCLine_> Never heard of that but Love my Coffee HOT!
<Unit193> I do as well, black and strong, but jello is good too.  We need to put coffee in more things! ;P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-09-27
<PCLine_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3crvEgencos   something like that?
<jenni> [ Coffee Jelly - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1wNZJ2h
<eniLCP_> I posted that Link and lost connect at the same time :(  Maybe I souldnt do that again.
<Unit193> http://en.ilovecoffee.jp/posts/view/140 to be precise.
<jenni> [ How to make coffee jelly - I Love Coffee ] - https://j.mp/1wNZRib
<Unit193> PCLine_: Needs more sugar.
<PCLine_> you need more than 2 and 3 Tablespoons?
<PCLine_> opps not and that would be or :)
<Unit193> May have just put one in, maybe 2.
<PCLine_> Good morning everyone.
<PCLine_> Nope - Dont like Sugar in my Coffee.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-23
<thafreak> So, what's the deal with OLF? Anyone going?
<dzho> haven't registered or gotten a room yet
<dzho> thinking about making a detour through pittsburgh to get some stuff at IKEA
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-24
<thafreak> dzho: what are you going to bring to OLF? poang chairs?
<thafreak> i know this is an ubuntu room...but anyone try alpine before?
<dzho> is alpine exclusive of ubuntu?
<dzho> I'd probably stop on my way out at IKEA rather than on my way in.
<Unit193> Alpine is a mail client or a distro.
<dzho> http://www.alpinelinux.org/about/
<jenni> [ about | Alpine Linux ] - https://j.mp/1OwLryP
<dzho> Unit193: yeah, I was just thinking about the MUA, not the distro
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-25
<thafreak> haha, yeah i meant the distro
<thafreak> not the clone of pine
<thafreak> It's one of the few built on top of musl c lib
 * Unit193 uses the MUA, fwiw. :P
<Unit193> I've seen alpine linux a few times, hence why I actually knew what it was.  Don't believe I ever poked it with a stick though.
<thafreak> so far, i kind of like it, especially for making docker images.
<Unit193> I don't docker. :D
<thafreak> my docker images are about half the size of the debian ones, which were the smallest ones I've had up to now
<thafreak> well, when you start docker'ing, now you know :)
<dzho> thafreak: in re the distro, I see grsecurity sort of seems to be approaching the bitkeeper approach
 * belkinsa is going to OLF
<dzho> belkinsa: cool!  you commuting down or staying in town?
<belkinsa> Staying
<belkinsa> And I'm going up, not down.  I'm from Cici.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-26
<dzho> belkinsa: oh, ok!  I think I know what my confusion was, and am too ashamed to admit what :\
<belkinsa> It's cool.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-09-27
<thafreak> Finally, offically, registered for OLF
<belkinsa> \o/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-30
<Unit193> dzho: Having fun? :P
<dzho> yeah, someone is playing with a slack bridge in another channel and supposedly prepending ^^^ blocks messages from traversing towards slack
<dzho> Unit193: so I thought "hmm, I wonder if it works if I make it part of my nick"
<Unit193> Oh bleh, bridges.
<dzho> it doesn't
<dzho> bleh proprietary IRC embrace-extend
<Unit193> #kubuntu* channels use a telegram one.  Also, I use OldManWinter in the winter time. :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-01
<belkinsa> So!  Who is coming to OLF this year?
<Unit193> I hope to still.
<belkinsa> Alright.
<Unit193> Well, for one day.  Hope to meet up with a few people there too, and get another DD sig on my gpg key so I can be a DM.
<Unit193> yano: Seems people that know both of us think we've met up in person, btw. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-02
<yano> lol
<belkinsa> If it's only sat, the day of the fest, ir's fine by me.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-25
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2017 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
 * thafreak did finally register...
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2017 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
<dzho> thafreak: I'm now 90:10 likely.
<dzho> Got to map things out a little better, but plan is to get to Cleveland Microworx by Thursday afternoon and then to shop, and then to stay somewhere between Cleveland and Columbus Thu night. Get up Fri and try to get to early penguins track for afternoon sessions.
<dzho> d'oh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-26
 * dzho now has solid plans for OLF, though not registered at the event itself, yet.
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Have fun, g'lcuk
<thafreak> dzho: nice.I will likely only drive down saturday morning.
<thafreak> I don't feel like driving down twice and friday stuff doesn't seem worth the hotel room stay
<yano> The registration deadline for the Tuesday, November 7, 2017 election is Tuesday, October 10, 2017.
<yano> https://vote.franklincountyohio.gov/voters/register-to-vote.cfm
<jenni> [ Register to Vote | Franklin County Board of Elections ] - https://bit.ly/2y7zyhC
<yano> https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us/
<jenni> [ Ohio Online Voter Registration ] - https://olvr.sos.state.oh.us
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-29
<yano> https://i.redd.it/sn3v7w58mfnz.jpg
<dzho> did I just get an education on hipster housing in C-bus?
<dzho> also, what up Columbus here comes OLF!
<yano> lol
<drkokandy> hi from OLF!
<drkokandy> free Hyatt WiFi on this side of the convention center, like it
<thafreak> nice.
<thafreak> I'm bringing a hotspot because I can never get any signal
<thafreak> I wonder how many people see me on IRC full screen at Starbucks and think I'm like a "movie hacker"
<drkokandy> lol
<drkokandy> chitchatting in IRC looks just like hacking
<yano> http://www.hackertyper.com/
<jenni> [ Hacker Typer ] - http://www.hackertyper.com
<thafreak> lol, plus my other window i switch to is a tmux window with nvim and a console in two panes :)
<dzho> thafreak: I actually met someone that way ... they came up behind me and said "Is that *mutt* ?!"
<dzho> drkokandy: oh hi from OLF!
<dzho> which SSID is free-as-in-wifi?
<drkokandy> @Hyatt something
<drkokandy> you have to give them your name and an email address
<drkokandy> but then you can access for a day
<drkokandy> @Hyatt_WiFi I think is the full name
<thafreak> I met some one because I was wearing a python shirt...
<dzho> ok thanks.
 * dzho can't see it from Franklin A just now
<dzho> HyattMR asks for an access code
 * dzho is tethered
<drkokandy> that's strange, I have @Hyatt_WiFi from Franklin C
<dzho> end of the month so I've got data to spare
<dzho> especially if it's just ssh and irssi ;-)
<drkokandy> lol yeah
<dzho> drkokandy: LPI?
<drkokandy> Early Penguin track
<drkokandy> shell scripting
<dzho> oh, I guess that's where I am: more like shell scripting discussion than presentation, amirite
<dzho> I'm the one who mouthed off asking if the 'cut' -c is bytes or multi-byte characters 
<drkokandy> oh okay, I'm on the other side of the room from you I think
<drkokandy> but yeah same room
<dzho> omg we're into spaces-vs-tabs
<drkokandy> pls help
<drkokandy> for a second I was thinking about running
<dzho> I'm thinking of livening things up by chiming in with something about event designators
<dzho> (I had to look that term up in the man page just now: !!, !$, !* that sort of thing)
<thafreak> event designators? in shell scripting? what are these? I'm not familiar
<dzho> when he talked about writing shell scripts with echo
<dzho> so here's the thing, I will create a shell command using tab completion, but to be safe(ish) I will start off just echoing the command
<dzho> like
<thafreak> now I feel like I should be down there
<dzho> echo rm somestuffgoeshere
<dzho> then when I see that "somethingoeshere" tab-completes like I think it should I hit return and it just echoes
<dzho> then, I hit !* on a line by itself and that strips the "echo" off and actually does the rm command
<dzho> doesn't work for pipelines and redirects but I find it super handy
<dzho> see also
<dzho> joe somefilethatneedsroot
<dzho> (error about not having root perms)
<dzho> sudo !!
<thafreak> joe? Really :)
<dzho> (!! is just a repetion of the command immediately above)
<dzho> rly
<thafreak> Also, those are things that a prof of mine covered once during an ACM meeting, but I fell asleep...and always wished I knew how to use ;)
<dzho> it's not about the name: that's what PINE was configured to use on the first Unix email account I had
<thafreak> i thought pine used pico
<dzho> these are things I picked up relatively late in the game
<dzho> yah, pine came with pico, but the sysadmins apparently had permissions
<thafreak> i used pico back in the pine days...
<dzho> er, permissions, I mean had opinions
<thafreak> I cannot for the life of me remember when/how I went from pico to vi
<dzho> shame
<thafreak> Nor why I never used emacs
<dzho> haha
<thafreak> It's like part of my memory is gone? college....who knows what happens there
<dzho> ikr
<thafreak> All the new kids I work with from the university get taught emacs now, which I find funny
<drkokandy> that's interesting
<thafreak> So joe huh...wouldn't have pegged you for a joe guy...
<thafreak> A dev I worked with at basically my first post-college job insisted I install joe on every server for him to use
<thafreak> Pretty much the only thing I know about it besides it's name being recursive, like "Joe's own editor"
<drkokandy> lol
<drkokandy> hmm, there aren't a lot of BoF sessions
<drkokandy> do you think there would be interest in an Ubuntu or Ubuntu Ohio BoF?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-30
<thafreak> Anyone still here at OLF?
<Unit193> Well...I'm in Ohio..
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-10-01
<drkokandy> I'm still here, there's free beer!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-09-25
<yano> reminder, https://nationalvoterregistrationday.org/
<jenni> [ National Voter Registration Day ] - https://bit.ly/2y77Scm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-09-26
<yano> don't forget to register! https://nationalvoterregistrationday.org/
<jenni> [ National Voter Registration Day ] - https://bit.ly/2y77Scm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-09-27
<yano> don't forget to register and make sure your info is up to date! https://nationalvoterregistrationday.org/
<jenni> [ National Voter Registration Day ] - https://bit.ly/2y77Scm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-09-28
<yano> don't forget to register or update your info! https://nationalvoterregistrationday.org/
<jenni> [ National Voter Registration Day ] - https://bit.ly/2y77Scm
<antonm> Hi
<yano> hello
<yano> antonm: how are you?
<antonm> I'm doing okay
<antonm> how are you
<yano> i'm doing well, just finishing up at work
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-09-29
<dzho> so, ohio linux fest?
<yano> oooh, that's coming up!
<dzho> yano: it is!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-09-27
<yano> https://www.usa.gov/register-to-vote
<jenni> [ Register to Vote and Check or Change Registration | USAGov ] - https://bit.ly/2mTBEx6
